
WD announces WD Black². 100GB SSD + 1TB HDD hybrid - iamtechaddict
http://www.wdc.com/en/products/products.aspx?id=1190
======
alainkinwong
Sweet! I was a fan of the original seagate momentus xt hybrid drives (showed
significant performance boost vs regular hd) and glad this type of tech is
being opened up to consumers. Now if only pure SSD prices would go down faster
:)

